# Taking over for another engineer?



## Carnac (Oct 25, 2011)

Consider a hypothetical situation.

In such a situation where a senior engineer quit or was fired, and then rescinded his/her seals from a set of drawings, obviously the project would need to continue to move forward at some point. Is it reasonable and ethical for you, as the now senior engineer to review those drawings and re-seal them?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 25, 2011)

Carnac said:


> Consider a hypothetical situation.
> 
> In such a situation where a senior engineer quit or was fired, and then rescinded his/her seals from a set of drawings, obviously the project would need to continue to move forward at some point. Is it reasonable and ethical for you, as the now senior engineer to review those drawings and re-seal them?


I do believe that it is your responsibility to revise the drawings and then seal them. Bottom line, it is now your license the one at risk.


----------



## FF8256 (Oct 26, 2011)

Reasonable and ethical, yes. It'd be wrong of course if you just sealed them without even looking at them.


----------



## Peele1 (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe that this is covered in the NSPE magazine from July 2010. There is a lot of discussion on this. The short answer is, yes, there is a legal way to do it.


----------



## Carnac (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks very much, that confirms what I suspected. Hopefully this hypothetical situation will not occur but it's good to know that there is remedy in case it does.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Nov 1, 2011)

I was in a situation where the principal engineer retired and did not recind his seal on anything, but I really disagreed with the approach in some case. They did not like it but we had to revisit the project design since I would oversee and have to stamp the as-builts.


----------

